# My upcoming first bear hunt.



## JSBowman

I currently have 8 points, so should be able to draw a tag for Red Oak. My family has property in that area. I plan on hunting with my recurve, and I've already started practicing with it in preparation. In April I'll be hanging a few trail cams, and maybe a treestand. I also plan to start collecting any bacon grease I can get my hads on.
I know that I can't bait right now, but when the time comes, what are some things to use? I thinking that fish might be a good start. I've heard that old doughnuts are good, and plan on talking to the local bakery to get some.
Any tips you guys can give me will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjh4

Granola and honey, cherry kool-aid poured over popcorn, and donuts.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

Dont use meat or fish... if you do, use bacon and maybe canned sardines type stuff. Meat and fish just stink real bad and tje bears really want non-spoiled food.

I see you are from Monroe. I'd stop at the bear bait guy between standish and omer, just off 23, on your way up. They have all the sweets as well as granola. Lot of confectionary stuff.

Stock up on bread. If you can find bakery stores getting rid of old stock, buy it up cheap. Dump frosting and other confectionary goop on it.


----------



## sureshot006

Oh, not sure a trail cam is gonna help in April, or any time before baiting starts. Cant hurt though I suppose... Just find a nice quiet, thick, dark area. Darker is better so they are more comfortable coming out in shooting hours.


----------



## JSBowman

sureshot006 said:


> Oh, not sure a trail cam is gonna help in April, or any time before baiting starts. Cant hurt though I suppose... Just find a nice quiet, thick, dark area. Darker is better so they are more comfortable coming out in shooting hours.


I know that the bears are at least crossing the property. The cams are just to give me an idea of what all is out there. I have caught them on camera in past years, but this should be the first year I actually get to go after one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

jsbowman said:


> I know that the bears are at least crossing the property. The cams are just to give me an idea of what all is out there. I have caught them on camera in past years, but this should be the first year I actually get to go after one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yeah I suppose it might help if you can find where they travel. But with bait you'll pull them from miles away. You just want a place they're comfortable with during daylight.

Just my experience but... i could have a camera out all year and without bait maaaaaybe get one or 2 on cam. First week with bait, bam, 5-10 different bear.


----------



## sureshot006

Here's where we buy bait (we hunt Red Oak, too).

Don't know if the address is accurate. Google assigned it when I dropped the peg. Definitely Wolfe Rd though. Really nice family.


----------



## JSBowman

Thank you! I'll check them out on one of my trips up this summer. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sourdough44

Scout out the best location possible for your site. Ideally that would be dark, damp, private, & quiet with some evergreen mixed in. You need a spot where that bear is comfortable coming in during shooting hours. A steady stream of 2:00 A.M. visits won’t do you much good.


----------



## River raider

Build a make shift smoke house and get pork scrap from a butcher shop. You can not fool a bears nose , its better than a dogs. When you go in to feed smell like you normally would. After three days the bear will be comfortable enough to come to the bait. Another thing I do when setting up the bait for the first , I take a plastic med bottle and cut U shapes on each side, pull the cuts out, fill with cotton swabs , dose them with anice oil. Rap fishing line around the lid and throw it up in a tree as far as you can and fasten the line so the bottle can't fall down. If after three days your bait isn't hit move to different location. Plan on being able to hunt a south wind as well as a north. Do not take anyone to the bait with you the last week before the hunt. I use a large diameter log about three ft tall, cut a lid for the top about three inches thick, hollow the rest out as best you can with large drills and chisels. Take a short piece of 2x4 and screw it to the bottom with ends extending beyond the log and dig a hole big enough to put the log into the ground leaving only about 3 inches above ground. Bear love this type of setup and it keeps other animals from getting the bait. I have 11 points to give to my grandson this year .


----------



## River raider

Beaver meat isn't legal in red oak anymore, this was by far the best bear bait. Males like meat and if you have a steady supply,I mean feed every day the last week and every three days from legal bait date. The largest male in the area will never leave the bait sight for any length of time. A large male will travel as far as 100 miles in a year and return . They want to put on fat , they also like sweets but with the two gallon bait limit , I'm going to feed mostly smoked pork this time. Probably my last bear baiting in my life time being 63. I love bear baiting and watching them in a bait. My last bear was harvested with a crossbow during the archery hunt. I have the handicap permit which now isn't needed.


----------



## sureshot006

River raider said:


> Beaver meat isn't legal in red oak anymore, this was by far the best bear bait. Males like meat and if you have a steady supply,I mean feed every day the last week and every three days from legal bait date. The largest male in the area will never leave the bait sight for any length of time. A large male will travel as far as 100 miles in a year and return . They want to put on fat , they also like sweets but with the two gallon bait limit , I'm going to feed mostly smoked pork this time. Probably my last bear baiting in my life time being 63. I love bear baiting and watching them in a bait. My last bear was harvested with a crossbow during the archery hunt. I have the handicap permit which now isn't needed.


What's this 2 gallon bait limit? New this year?


----------



## River raider

Yes


----------



## sureshot006

River raider said:


> Yes


Are you sure ? I have not seen the new digest. Didnt think it was even out yet.

2018 had a 2 gallon limit on grains and a few other things that deer are attracted to.


----------



## River raider

I called the DNR about the beaver meat when the man I always bought the beaver carcasses from informed me that it wasn't legal anymore. Chocolate is also illegal now.


----------



## River raider

I never did ever use more than two gallons of sweets, but I wired a beaver carcass to the tree above my bait log. Most beavers would be equivalent to gallons of bait.


----------



## sureshot006

River raider said:


> I called the DNR about the beaver meat when the man I always bought the beaver carcasses from informed me that it wasn't legal anymore. Chocolate is also illegal now.


Yes chocolate was illegal last year or maybe 2 years now.

I am curious about the no baiting deer thing and how it could impact bear regs.

I'm going to bet it's still unlimited sweets.

We always have a ton of bear visiting and only used meat the very first time we hunted. Never again. It STINKS.


----------



## River raider

Only use fresh smoked meat. Never use fish or old meat ,they don't eat it. Fresh smoked pork will be gone before it goes rancid . The two gallons will apply to total bait, sweets and meat.


----------



## River raider

Try to find some honey from a bee keeper.


----------



## sureshot006

River raider said:


> Only use fresh smoked meat. Never use fish or old meat ,they don't eat it. Fresh smoked pork will be gone before it goes rancid . The two gallons will apply to total bait, sweets and meat.


Can you show us where the 2 gallon limit is stated?

The bait guy I recommended sells honey by the pail or 55 gallon drum. Is there anything special about a beekeepers honey?


----------



## JSBowman

Well baiting every 3 days, and every day isn't going to be an option for me. I live in Monroe, and the property is in Alpena. It's 8-9 hours round trip depending on traffic, and I still have to go to work every day. My plan is to bait as much as time allows once it's legal to do so. I know that the bears are there, because I have seen them. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

jsbowman said:


> Well baiting every 3 days, and every day isn't going to be an option for me. I live in Monroe, and the property is in Alpena. It's 8-9 hours round trip depending on traffic, and I still have to go to work every day. My plan is to bait as much as time allows once it's legal to do so. I know that the bears are there, because I have seen them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


We always did every weekend until the last week, then as much as possible (every other day pretty much). I am lucky to have help within 2 hours of the property. Still not that easy. For my last hunt I made it up there all but one weekend from Brownstown.

By the way... we put out like 15+ gallons each time, trying to make it last a few days. They ate it in 2 days usually. The 3rd and 4th day they'd come back to check and after that it was pretty quiet until we got bait out again. Then they'd usually hit it first evening.


----------



## Blaze

Lots of good ideas listed above. I have had luck though with fresh beef mostly fat. Definitely do not use fresh pork or chicken, any smoked meat is good. Bear have a sweet tooth for sure, more sweets the better.
Also the DNR is very picky on not having anything other than natural materials used at bait site. The more the bear has to work to get bait the better, Ravens, ****, and other scavengers will find the bait. If you had large hollow stump, that would be great, and cover with logs large enough that **** can't pull them away. Try to camouflage bait from above from scavenger birds. If you can angle your logs to provide you with a broadside or slight quartering away that will help too. 

I have baited bear many times, and I baited every day available, trying to bait at same time, the bear can observe a routine when bait is freshened. As stated above, a bear may not be far from bait bedding down fairly close by, where it can smell, hear, or maybe see the bait.

I've even heard of ppl baiting with a second person the last few days, and having hunter go to stand when season opens. Idea is that bear hears, or sees hunter going in to bait, and someone leave. Bear can't count.
Scent control is important, as their nose is best defense. Much better than sight.

I have used fresh pork, fish and chicken with no bear on bait. Baits I mentioned above can be used with success. Only once did I use a fresh pig head, had it wired to tree and head was no where to be found.

I even used a old dried up deer hide (hair on) to hold bait in hole in ground from "blow over tree) and I got
Picture of bear carrying away the hide. DNR told me that using a deer hide to hold bait in ground was not legal.

Biggest issue with bear is baiting where they feel comfortable, far to many hit baits after dark.

Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## JSBowman

I really appreciate all the info you guys are giving. Here's a question. You're saying don't use fish because it will go bad, and stink. What about smoked fish? I'm only asking because it would be something useful to do with fish taken with a bow during the spring and summer. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze

I think smoked fish would be good. Would be a good use of suckers, maybe even carp.


----------



## JSBowman

Blaze said:


> I think smoked fish would be good. Would be a good use of suckers, maybe even carp.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Plus it would be a fun way to gather bait.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Raw fish is bad. That's why I suggested sardines. A couple cans of sardines, herring or whatever is okay. Smoked sucker might be fine.

First time we baited it was with mostly meat because we could get it cheap. Thought it would be great. Well, they did eat some while it was fresh but it is 80 degrees out there in august/sept. It goes nasty fast. And you get vultures and crows. They s**t so much the trees turned white.

So long as stuff doesn't spoil you're good.

Private land so you don't have to be all natural with presentation. 55 gallon drums work great to keep stuff from getting soaked in the rain.


----------



## 12970

Is 8 Points Enough? In Southern Baldwin BMU it was 12 not sure How many It Takes Now but that was 3 years ago... To get a License...
Newaygo1


----------



## JSBowman

It's different in each unit. For Red Oak, 7-8 points is what it takes to get a tag according to the 2018 guid book.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman

...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Yep 7 points you got a very small chance. 8 better, 9 guaranteed.


----------



## jeffm

jsbowman said:


> I currently have 8 points, so should be able to draw a tag for Red Oak. My family has property in that area. I plan on hunting with my recurve, and I've already started practicing with it in preparation. In April I'll be hanging a few trail cams, and maybe a treestand. I also plan to start collecting any bacon grease I can get my hads on.
> I know that I can't bait right now, but when the time comes, what are some things to use? I thinking that fish might be a good start. I've heard that old doughnuts are good, and plan on talking to the local bakery to get some.
> Any tips you guys can give me will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


https://mibearhunters.org/2018/03/04/bear-baiting-mistakes/
"Not keeping a routine" in this link is worth looking at, along with some of the others. keeps the big guys coming in the daytime with more consistency imo. Here is some old bear porn from back in the day. Good luck on your drawing for a tag and a successful hunt.
View media item 120171


----------



## sureshot006

River raider said:


> Only use fresh smoked meat. Never use fish or old meat ,they don't eat it. Fresh smoked pork will be gone before it goes rancid . The two gallons will apply to total bait, sweets and meat.


No evidence of the 2 gallon bear bait limit?


----------



## JSBowman

sureshot006 said:


> No evidence of the 2 gallon bear bait limit?


Here ya go.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

jsbowman said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's a limit on certain things basically for the purpose of the old deer bait limit. It is not a 2 gallon limit of everything.


----------



## JSBowman

sureshot006 said:


> That's a limit on certain things basically for the purpose of the old deer bait limit. It is not a 2 gallon limit of everything.


Right. I didn't see anything about no beaver in there either. Doesn't matter too much though, since these are the 2018 regulations. When the book comes out this summer, I'll be reading it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

jsbowman said:


> Right. I didn't see anything about no beaver in there either. Doesn't matter too much though, since these are the 2018 regulations. When the book comes out this summer, I'll be reading it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's what I was curious about. Maybe a new regulation coming down the pipe.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Here is a link to the Michigan conservation orders aka our enforceable game laws. If you don’t see it here it doesn’t exist. 

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_458867_7.pdf


----------



## sureshot006

Luv2hunteup said:


> Here is a link to the Michigan conservation orders aka our enforceable game laws. If you don’t see it here it doesn’t exist.
> 
> https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_458867_7.pdf


I know it doesn't exist. Thought it better to ask where he got the idea of a 2 gallon total bait limit than say "you're absolutely wrong".


----------



## TommyV

Two gallon limit is on grain or what could also be used for deer bait. Unlimited quantity of dog food, granola, or sweets. No chocolate.


----------



## ARROWPORT

Hey JSB, 
Send me a PM. I'm in monroe county. Killed a UP Blackbear this fall. I've got a nice amount of bait I'm willing to part with for cheap.


----------



## JSBowman

ARROWPORT said:


> Hey JSB,
> Send me a PM. I'm in monroe county. Killed a UP Blackbear this fall. I've got a nice amount of bait I'm willing to part with for cheap.


PM sent.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Callinalldeer

DNR sure and try to make it difficult for hunters. Were allowed to use anything in Canada. I have about 40 beavers and lots of moose scraps in the freezer for when the hunters come. The beavers are secured to a pole 10' in the air. A guy brings me fish, the bears usually takes a cat for later. 
Private owners should use shaker barrels. Bears are looking for food, run out and they will go looking for lots of food. All the fish and chip places need to get rid of their oil. I collect year around and grind ANISE and put it in the oil.I dig a hole and put 30-40 gallons in the ground ( allowed ). Bears will track this back to the river ( their highways) and send the message to other bears.Dog food is really good for the shaker barrel or as a poriage. 2.5 gallons of dog food and cover with hot water and let set. Fill with oil and mix. They love this. Dog food is to expensive now. I use other grains,allowed.6 baits in 3 zones is expensive. Good Luck. Brent


----------



## ink addict

And you can do honey burns 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ink addict

Or bear bombs from cabelas anise oil is great!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Callinalldeer

The old cast iron pots are really easily cleaned after any burn.


----------



## River raider

The no beaver rule will state that you can only use beaver if the trappings season is open. No trapping is legal during bear baiting season for beaver in the lower peninsula, not familiar with how that would effect the up. I was told about the two gallon bait limit at the same time.


----------



## JSBowman

Time for the real work to begin! I drew my tag for Red Oak. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## can'tstop

Congratulations on your bear tag. I hunted red oaks a few times feel free to pm if you have any questions. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## JSBowman

Still getting the occasional stray arrow, but I'm getting there. With 2 months left before my hunt, I still have lots of time to practice.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman

I picked up my bait last weekend. Just finished my barrel tonight. I'll be heading up Monday morning to get everything set up, and then hopefully I'll have some pictures in the coming weeks to share.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool'em

If I was using a barrel that’s about how I would set it up. 
I was thinking chain where you used cable but the cable might be lighter and swivel better. Won’t know until you try it out. 
Let us know how that barrel works out. 
Good luck


----------



## sureshot006

The cable will work fine. I was more concerned about the washers pulling through the lid.


----------



## JSBowman

Fool'em said:


> If I was using a barrel that’s about how I would set it up.
> I was thinking chain where you used cable but the cable might be lighter and swivel better. Won’t know until you try it out.
> Let us know how that barrel works out.
> Good luck


I had the cable already, so I used it. Also added a swivel so it doesn't get too twisted up.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman

sureshot006 said:


> The cable will work fine. I was more concerned about the washers pulling through the lid.


I have my concerns about that too. I have an extra lid, just incase. If they pull through I'll pick up a steel plate. Drill and tap it, and use it as a backer. I was planning to do that anyway, but I've been working too much, and haven't had the time. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

jsbowman said:


> I have my concerns about that too. I have an extra lid, just incase. If they pull through I'll pick up a steel plate. Drill and tap it, and use it as a backer. I was planning to do that anyway, but I've been working too much, and haven't had the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Could just put 2 holes thru the barrel and string the cable through. That is if the cable is long enough. 

This 1" hole thing will likely make the bears pull on the barrel a lot more so I'm not sure what will happen.


----------



## JSBowman

I think I had close to 100' of that cable. If this ends up being short, I'll make a longer one.
My thinking was that the barrel would roll around better with the eye bolt and swivel, than it would if I just drilled a couple more holes. I guess I'll see next Wednesday how it holds up to bear abuse. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool'em

I think the cable will work fine. I just hadn’t thought of cable. I agree the swivel is a good idea. I see you’ve got a couple saddle clamps on each side. Another good idea. I’ve seen the nuts loosen up on them things before. With 2 you should be covered.
Its a good looking set up.

I’m trying to learn how the barrels work because I’m looking at a couple camps in the UP when I’m up there in September. Might have some private land for bear hunting in the future.


----------



## sureshot006

jsbowman said:


> I think I had close to 100' of that cable. If this ends up being short, I'll make a longer one.
> My thinking was that the barrel would roll around better with the eye bolt and swivel, than it would if I just drilled a couple more holes. I guess I'll see next Wednesday how it holds up to bear abuse.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Yep. I hate the 1" hole law... seems dumb and random to me...

I wouldn't be concerned with twisting but then again I havent had to deal with a frustrated 400# bear yet.


----------



## JSBowman

I'm kinda winging it. Lol. I'll be hunting Red Oak this year, on my family's property. It's definitely a learning experience for me. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

If you have bear around you'll be fine. Put a couple cameras at each bait. Pictures are more than half the fun (to me at least). Last i hunted bear I think I had 4000 pictures.


----------



## JSBowman

There's only one spot that I'll be baiting, but there are definitely bears in the area. My uncle was up to the property for 4th of July. He had one cross the road in front of his truck, onto our land. Also had a coffee can full of bacon grease taken out of the bed of his truck one night. 

I only have one camera out right now, but I'll be adding a second on Monday.


----------



## sureshot006

Awesome man I'm excited for ya! Love bear hunting.


----------



## JSBowman

Made it up to the cabin today, and got my bait site all set up. Made a couple of walls from logs to box in my barrel, and also hollowed out a log to hold some bait. I swapped my SD card out in my trail cam while I was there. He's definitely not a monster, but it was nice to see anyway.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Are you using the log and/or barrel as size reference? At this point obviously just want to know bear are around but soon you'll want to know if its 2nd ring high vs top of the barrel high. That is if you have a bear size goal in mind.


----------



## JSBowman

I had the camera set just to see what was in the area. Now that the bait is out, I'll have better references for size. Basically all a have right now is a pic of myself, and a pic of the bear by the same stump. I'm 6' tall.
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

jsbowman said:


> I had the camera set just to see what was in the area. Now that the bait is out, I'll have better references for size. Basically all a have right now is a pic of myself, and a pic of the bear by the same stump. I'm 6' tall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


What I mean to get at is you may want the barrel vertical, or some other reference at a fixed height that he won't mess with. If it stands next to the barrel on its side you'll still have a decent idea, but IMO it's easier to tell size by height. A bear on all 4 feet that is as tall as a barrel standing on end is a definite shooter to me. With the 1" hole rule, keeping a barrel vertical would probably be a spectacular feat so some other reference might be better. You'll get an idea when pics of bears at the site start rolling in.


----------



## JSBowman

I forgot to measure while I was up there, but the fence posts I used to box in my bait should be sticking up about 4'. That will give me some sort of size reference. And yeah, that whole 1" hole thing makes it damn near impossible to keep the barrel upright. That's why I just put it on it's side.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggbear

jsbowman said:


> Made it up to the cabin today, and got my bait site all set up. Made a couple of walls from logs to box in my barrel, and also hollowed out a log to hold some bait. I swapped my SD card out in my trail cam while I was there. He's definitely not a monster, but it was nice to see anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Where there's one there's more!! When that one and the ***** hit your bait they will carry the scent through the woods. Good luck!!


----------



## JSBowman

Biggbear said:


> Where there's one there's more!! When that one and the ***** hit your bait they will carry the scent through the woods. Good luck!!


I dumped plenty of cooking oil on the ground around my bait, just for that reason. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman

Made it up to check the my bait sight today. There were a ton of pictures, several different bear, and a big hole ripped into my barrel. The stump that I was expecting to be torn apart was still intact though.












































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

They feel the same as I do about the 1" hole law...

Got what... 3 or 4 coming plus cubs?


----------



## chuckinduck

Very nice. I don’t see time stamps but a couple of those pics look like definite shooters. Surprised you had a hole ripped in it. I had a lot of bears testing mine last year with a similar setup but on chain and without a swivel and they couldn’t even dent it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tilden Hunter

I like the shape of that last bear, but it would have been nice to have some sort of scale in the shot.


----------



## JSBowman

Tilden Hunter said:


> I like the shape of that last bear, but it would have been nice to have some sort of scale in the shot.


Yeah, they moved my camera. Last few days it wasn't pointing at my bait anymore. If you look to the right side of the picture, you can see the log that I hollowed out. It's right around 21" diameter. The 18" bar on my chainsaw wasn't long enough to cut all the way through it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman

chuckinduck said:


> Very nice. I don’t see time stamps but a couple of those pics look like definite shooters. Surprised you had a hole ripped in it. I had a lot of bears testing mine last year with a similar setup but on chain and without a swivel and they couldn’t even dent it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I think there was a soft spot in it. Gonna try to find a new one tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman

sureshot006 said:


> They feel the same as I do about the 1" hole law...
> 
> Got what... 3 or 4 coming plus cubs?


I think 4, plus the sow with cubs.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JSBowman

Went up for the weekend and baited some more. I have daytime pictures of one good size bear coming in regularly. I'll be hunting family property. My uncle is on camera dumping his leftovers from last weekend at 1:46pm, and the bear on camera at 1:50. I put bait out around 10am Saturday morning, but forgot my SD card to swap out. When I went back around 4pm, one of my logs had been hit, with the bait scattered around. It should be a good weekend for me next week. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

Hope for the best! Bear are strange. Sometimes they suddenly vanish. Food elsewhere, scent, commotion in the area, etc can throw it all off. However it sounds like this bear has figured out the bait pattern. That's a good thing!


----------



## JSBowman

I know they are hitting the acorns pretty hard right now from the droppings around my bait site. Thankfully there are plenty of big oaks in the area too. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckinduck

Sadly it’s been my experience that the week baits usually go south is the week or two leading up to the hunt. I had one go dead 4 days before the opener last year without any explanation and it was white hot. It never got hit the rest of the regular season. I went back up for a few days during the archery only season and checked it just to see if it had been it. And it was at least hit. So I rebaited it that morning and hunted another bait that night. Came back the next day and had a 175lbish bear on camera at 7:15 that night. But I was of course in the wrong stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Sadly it’s been my experience that the week baits usually go south is the week or two leading up to the hunt. I had one go dead 4 days before the opener last year without any explanation and it was white hot. It never got hit the rest of the regular season. I went back up for a few days during the archery only season and checked it just to see if it had been it. And it was at least hit. So I rebaited it that morning and hunted another bait that night. Came back the next day and had a 175lbish bear on camera at 7:15 that night. But I was of course in the wrong stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sureshot006

chuckinduck said:


> Sadly it’s been my experience that the week baits usually go south is the week or two leading up to the hunt. I had one go dead 4 days before the opener last year without any explanation and it was white hot. It never got hit the rest of the regular season. I went back up for a few days during the archery only season and checked it just to see if it had been it. And it was at least hit. So I rebaited it that morning and hunted another bait that night. Came back the next day and had a 175lbish bear on camera at 7:15 that night. But I was of course in the wrong stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I've always wondered if its coincidence or if small game season/youth hunt had anything to do with it. Just a change in activity in the woods. Probably varies a LOT from property to property though. Or maybe it is just timing of natural food competing with bait. Or the corn kernels that magically fell from the sky.


----------



## chuckinduck

I think in my cases it’s human activity that starts to infiltrate the woods. I’ve only drawn two tags in my life. Both in red oak. First time two baits went dead a week before. Last year I only lost one. But last years was especially dramatic due to the amount of bears it was drawing. There was a bumper acorn crop last year which I know played a role in bait activity for a lot though too. This years acorn crop isn’t nearly as big. Which bodes well for all the hunters 
Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Tilden Hunter

chuckinduck said:


> Sadly it’s been my experience that the week baits usually go south is the week or two leading up to the hunt. I had one go dead 4 days before the opener last year without any explanation and it was white hot. It never got hit the rest of the regular season. I went back up for a few days during the archery only season and checked it just to see if it had been it. And it was at least hit. So I rebaited it that morning and hunted another bait that night. Came back the next day and had a 175lbish bear on camera at 7:15 that night. But I was of course in the wrong stand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I haven't figured them out yet. I've taken one chocolate bear here in Michigan. That year the bait was only being hit every other time while I was baiting on an every third day schedule. The season looked grim, but I took my best bear that year.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

sureshot006 said:


> I've always wondered if its coincidence or if small game season/youth hunt had anything to do with it. Just a change in activity in the woods. Probably varies a LOT from property to property though. Or maybe it is just timing of natural food competing with bait. Or the corn kernels that magically fell from the sky.


If my bait goes cold it has been around the end of the first week in October. I've always blamed that on deer baiters, but I can't prove that.


----------



## JSBowman

A few pics from the last week, and one from today's practice.


























































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureshot006

How is the 1" hole in the barrel working out? Are they able to get to the food or is it kind of just a "scent bomb"?


----------



## JSBowman

sureshot006 said:


> How is the 1" hole in the barrel working out? Are they able to get to the food or is it kind of just a "scent bomb"?


I just got the new barrel out on Saturday after the ripped a whole in the old one. There was food on the ground on Sunday, when I went to refill the popcorn and candy, from them rolling it around. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Callinalldeer

Good luck. Be careful of introducing different scents. It helps to put socks up to get them use to your scent.


----------



## JSBowman

Callinalldeer said:


> Good luck. Be careful of introducing different scents. It helps to put socks up to get them use to your scent.


Next time I get up there, I'll have my bow in hand. It'll be a little late to hang socks by then.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Callinalldeer

Maybe not. Usually put them out every two days for 8 days. I took over baiting when I first started hunting in 95. I got my bear every year. Honey works nicely.Good Luck and make a memory.


----------



## Tilden Hunter

Callinalldeer said:


> Maybe not. Usually put them out every two days for 8 days. I took over baiting when I first started hunting in 95. I got my bear every year. Honey works nicely.Good Luck and make a memory.


I'm glad to have you here, but what is your interest in Michigan hunting


----------



## SMITTY1233

sureshot006 said:


> How is the 1" hole in the barrel working out? Are they able to get to the food or is it kind of just a "scent bomb"?


I have a few barrels set up and have 3 1" holes in all of them. I'm putting 35 gallons of food in on Saturdays and by the next Saturday there is typically less then a 5 gallon pail left in the barrels. I have two baits that have 12 hours each day of multiple bear activity and those are the two that are almost empty when I get there. Last Saturday there was one that was almost completely empty. Probably could have filled a gallon sized zip lock bag out of the bottom when I got to it. I love the barrels but I hate hate hate hate the 100 yard rule. I'm expecting as small game / youth season / other bear hunters hit the woods the activity on these baits close to the roads will slow down. Still though for a downstater the ability to keep food in the woods all week outweighs the 100 yard rule. I would say running the exact same number of baits as we always have I'm going to use about 30-40% less bait this year. Just aren't losing it to the critters and other animals like we were. Just my thoughts on it.

Good luck on your hunt I'm hoping you get one that would be quite an accomplishment with that weapon of choice!


----------



## Callinalldeer

Tilden Hunter said:


> I'm glad to have you here, but what is your interest in Michigan hunting


I lived in Windsor Ontario for 33 years and have been a member since 2001. I love bear hunting and helping hunters out. I’m a #1 bear guide in New Brunswick.


----------



## Callinalldeer

Correction,lol. Lived in Windsor 43 and hunted Michigan deer since 1990 .


----------



## JSBowman

55.5 hours from now it'll should be light enough to shoot, and I will be 20' up a tree. It's getting close now. Just a few more things to button up tomorrow to get ready. I'll be heading up to the cabin Saturday afternoon, and probably won't sleep at all Saturday night. Pretty sure I'll be too excited. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckinduck

Good luck. I’m heading up in morning to help my bro out. I’ll be pulling for you all lucky enough to draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JSBowman

9 years of applying, and the wait is almost over. In 8.5 hours, I will be a bear hunter. There have been many long hours on the road in order to keep them well fed over the last month. I have released countless arrows to make sure that I can do my part. With a little luck, and some help from the big guy above, my family will be feasting on bear meat this winter. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckinduck

Good luck this morning if you’re out. I’ll be living vicariously through you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

